# Teaching Assistant Qualification in Australia



## alaneira (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Is there any national/standardized qualification in Australia to be a teaching assistant? I am from Indonesia and I was recently granted a one year Work and Holiday visa in Australia. I possess a Diploma in Child Psychology and Learning Disorder Management issued by Singaporean college. Will that be recognized in Australia? If my aim is to work as teaching support in special school, do I still have to be registered first to work in school setting?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Alaneira,

I'm not sure if this will be relevant to you or not but we do have some teaching information for Australia here: Jobs Teaching in Australia. Your complete online resource to employment from overseas Hopefully it will be of some help to you!


----------



## alaneira (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Sarah,

Yes, this is handy! Checking it out now. Thanks a lot


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

No probs! Here to help, let me know if you have any further questions!


----------

